# making my internal laptop microphone work [solved]

## 22decembre

I have an acer laptop with internal webcam and microphone. No problem with the webcam.

On the laptop, I have alsa running well without problem. But I have also a microphone near to the webcam, on the top of the laptop screen.

I issued at making it work (previously, I didn't notice I have a microphone there), but the sound is very very bad in skype (I don't hear my own voice under static). This morning I pushed all the values in alsamixer, this didn't solve that. But now, I have a bad larsen when I close my laptop screen.

So, I may have done things bad, but don't know what at all ! Can someone help me ?

Thanks !

----------

## cach0rr0

in your  kernel config, is snd-hda-intel configured as a module, or built into the kernel? 

Often, these sort of issues can be sorted out by making sure you have snd-hda-intel as a module, and then passing the "model=" argument to modprobe, e.g.

```

modprobe snd-hda-intel model=acer

```

ALSO: On one of my laptops - a cheapy Acer actualy, Aspire 4736z - the internal mic did not work until I updated the BIOS. The only annoying thing about that, I had to boot into Windows to do the BIOS update; fortunately I *do* dual-boot that machine with Windows (need GoToMeeting for work, and it doesn't run under linux -_-), updated the BIOS, things worked fine from that point forward. 

...but yes, internal laptop microphones under linux can be a bit of a pain. Actually a major pain - you would almost be better off buying a cheap headset, because external mics do not tend to have this problem. On the Acer laptop I talk about before, I had to use a headset, and it worked just fine - then when i upgraded my BIOS, I no longer needed the headset.

----------

## 22decembre

I already have a headset... But I would like my hardware to work !

The last time I tried to update my bios, it didn't issued...

with that options :

model=acer -> have no sound from speakers

model=acer-aspire-7730g -> sound, but the micro doesn't seem to work

model=acer-aspire-7730z (marked on my laptop, I tried...   :Very Happy:  ) -> sound but micro nothing

The first time (beginning of this topic) I had :

model=auto

enable_msi=1

----------

## 22decembre

Solved, don't know how really :

upgraded alsa packages, this erase the modules options in alsa.conf, and I pushed some value in alsamixer...

----------

